# Help needed with vet care....



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

I went to look at this dog a friend of mine wanted to buy and the poor guy is in bad shape. I got him. He's hanging there. He definitely has some type of ear infection and many sores on him, malnurished and was dehydrated but he's eating and drinking. I feel he needs to be seen by a vet as soon as they open in the morning to find out what's going on with his ears and treat the sores/hair loss and get a HW test. Problem is, I simply do not have the money to take him to the vet...I can afford an office visit, but not the medicines, HW test, and whatever test they will do on his skin and ears. Is there any place to go for help with vet bills? I had firmly got away from "rescue" but this boy captured my heart and it looks like I will be keeping him. I thought some of you guys might know a source of help. Thank you so much.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

Would there be an SPCA or something like that be in your neighborhood?


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. No resources here. We just recently got an animal control officer for this county. This is a bad horrible place to be a dog or cat


----------



## mpfsmf573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here in New York Animal control is done by town in rural upstate, If the county is paying someone to do this there then they have the resources and maybe can point you in the direction you need. For example my surrounding towns use local vets for there shelter and vet needs maybe the new officer there can point you to some help. Or again the SPCA if that is a drive for you I understand but as stated the dog needs vet help and the SPCA would help with expenses as long as they felt the dog could be helped.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I know this is for lost cost spay/neuter, but perhaps one of the participating vets can also work out something with you for the dog, it cant hurt to ask since he is in such poor shape.

http://www.angels4animals.org/

http://thepetfund.com/

http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28

http://www.petcomm.net/emergency__disaster_and_general_relief_info__tips_and_resources.htm

This one might be a long shot, but, its for SNAP- a spay/neuter program. If you scroll down on the certificate you will see a number in Huntsville, Alabama- maybe worth calling as they may have some local contacts to assist you with the other medical needs?

http://huntsville.about.com/library/nsnap.htm


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what about care credit


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's Care Credit: http://www.carecredit.com/

If the dog is sick be careful about vaccinations. They could be very dangerous for him, especially if given all at once.


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the links! AAHA is probably going to help us! I will update when I know more. Thank you all!


----------

